# Clarion CX201 fitment questions / '03 Jetta MKIV



## emspilot (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm looking at putting the Clarion CX201 in my '03 Jetta. I currently have the Double DIN monsoon system.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_020CX201/Clarion-CX201.html?showAll=N&tp=5684&avf=N

Crutchfield's system says it will not fit the Jetta, and the Rep said it's because they don't have an install kit.

Anyone done this or seen it in a MKIV Jetta? I don't want to take a saw to anything or have to cut and crimp the plastic or dash opening. 

Anyone know were an install kit can be found?


----------



## CanadaGTI (Jun 4, 2009)

it looks like a standard double din headunit therefore a kit that can be used is from metra part# 95-9012 not sure where the best place to get it would be tho


----------



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

*Wow, search really is my friend*

I too have an '03 Jetta and I'm looking at the CX-201 head unit and the Metra 95-9012 bracket. I already have the Sirius SC-C1 satellite receiver and because I already have a crappy Sony head unit in the car I have the wiring harness to make it all work. I guess I know what I am doing now... 

Jimal


----------



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

I ended up splurging and going with the CX501 instead of the CX201, which added features like Bluetooth that are really helpful for me using my Jetta as a long-range cruiser (I'm driving from Connecticut to Virginia and back at the end of the month). 










The stereo (or shall I say the wiring) is a tight fit. I currently have the cheap harness but at some point I'll get the more expensive CAN BUS interface. Apart from that it is brilliant. I really like it and my wife loves it. As you can see I haven't installed the satellite radio antenna. I have a Shark Fin that I'm going to install on the roof and I'm just waiting for it to be warm to take apart the headliner and run the wiring.

Jim


----------



## emspilot (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice job Jim.

What did you use for an install kit? (bracket, harness, etc.)? Where did you source it from?


----------



## Birdman (Jul 21, 2000)

Amazon has everything you need to do the installs at decent prices


----------



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks. I got everything through amazon.com. I felt a little guilty not buying from Crutchfield, since I've never had a bad experience with them. The problem was Crutchfield says this won't work and the head unit was significantly cheaper from Amazon. I do need to sand the top edge of the mounting bracket so that the cup holder comes out right. Not a big deal since I installed a center console with cup holders last summer, but I feel better when everything works right.

Jim


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

Jimal said:


> Thanks. I got everything through amazon.com. I felt a little guilty not buying from Crutchfield, since I've never had a bad experience with them. The problem was Crutchfield says this won't work and the head unit was significantly cheaper from Amazon. I do need to sand the top edge of the mounting bracket so that the cup holder comes out right. Not a big deal since I installed a center console with cup holders last summer, but I feel better when everything works right.
> 
> Jim


Hey man,

Can you PM me the exact items that you bought? I'm thinking of punting the Bose symphony unit on my A4 and installing the same unit you got instead. It seems to have all the features I need and the price is right.

Thanks!


----------



## Creamycaesar (Dec 17, 2009)

Where you able to hook the steering wheel controls up also?


----------

